# Ultimate Commander VI (UC VI) 2 Day Warhammer 40000 Tournament



## 4TK Gaming

Spaces as always are limited 

For full details please check out 
http://www.4tkgaming.co.uk/ultimate%20commander%20.html

Link includes 
1: Tournament pack
2: Painting Standards 
3: Prize support Pack


----------



## Sethis

Sounds interesting, but your website is pretty borked - you can't even read the painting guide (the only working link) for example. Is that going to be fixed?


----------



## 4TK Gaming

Sorry links have not been working, just repaired 2 of them. All details can though be found on our club web site @ www.4tkgaming.co.uk

Thanks for letting us know


----------

